# Bulkoils.com Fragrance oil



## Deola (Feb 2, 2017)

I came across bulkoils.com yesterday. Has anyone tried their fragrance oil? They are kinda cheap. Please tell me the what you think about the fragrance oils, if you've tried some.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2017)

I've not used them and am not likely to do so.  I checked out a handful of their scents and none of them list a usage rate, if they are phalate free or if they contain vanilla and how much.   These are all important to me before using a companies products.


----------



## Deola (Feb 2, 2017)

They state that all oils are phalate free, and a general usage rate but didn't state the vanilla content. That is where I have fear, I don't won't my soap turning brown or tan unexpectedly.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2017)

Oops, missed the phalate free part but still can't find any usage rates listed.  Where are you seeing them?  I don't see it listed on the individual fragrances anywhere.  Flashpoint is listed.    I also don't see reviews.  Those are pretty handy too.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 2, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Oops, missed the phalate free part but still can't find any usage rates listed.  Where are you seeing them?  I don't see it listed on the individual fragrances anywhere.  Flashpoint is listed.    I also don't see reviews.  Those are pretty handy too.



its in their frequently asked questions, where they also state that they cant warn you about discoloring fragrances because they believe ~all~ fragrances can potentially discolour


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks!  That's not really helpful.


----------



## leilaninoel (Feb 2, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> I also don't see reviews.  Those are pretty handy too.



It looks like some products have reviews and others don't. An awfully ugly website, so it was easy to miss, but it is below the Add to Cart button. 

Example:
http://www.bulkoils.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=ANGEL-FOOD-CAKE


----------



## bathgeek (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't mean to necropost (if this counts as a necropost I am SUPER SORRY).  I recently communicated with Bulkoils.com.  In the beginning they wouldn't tell me their vanillin content because they said it was a trade secret.  When I explained the reason why I asked they told me whether or not the scents I was asking after were 0% vanilla.  It can be aggravating to ask about an entire list, and this doesn't even begin to address acceleration/ricing/seizing... but they will communicate if you e-mail.  I don't think they test their FOs in soap, they seem to be much more of a candlemaking FO site.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2017)

bathgeek said:


> I don't mean to necropost (if this counts as a necropost I am SUPER SORRY). I recently communicated with Bulkoils.com. In the beginning they wouldn't tell me their vanillin content because they said it was a trade secret. When I explained the reason why I asked they told me whether or not the scents I was asking after were 0% vanilla. It can be aggravating to ask about an entire list, and this doesn't even begin to address acceleration/ricing/seizing... but they will communicate if you e-mail. I don't think they test their FOs in soap, they seem to be much more of a candlemaking FO site.


 
Then I for sure wouldn't use them.  I don't have the time or money to find out if they will work in my products.  Huge concern personally.


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 29, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Then I for sure wouldn't use them.  I don't have the time or money to find out if they will work in my products.  Huge concern personally.



Agreed. If they can't take the time to test their products properly and be forthcoming with their vanilla content, I can't be bothered to waste my time and money on an uninformed supplier.


----------



## zem (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have used their FO never had a problem until recently with their lemongrass fragrance my soap seized ,nevertheless soap came out ok but ugly looking.


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 24, 2017)

Their rose seizes too. The jasmine accelerates. Their peppermint, however, slows trace. My issue with these folks (besides the difficulty of figuring out vanillin content) is no MSDS/IFRA and the scents don’t really stick enough for me.


----------



## zem (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m scared to use their oils now,using Bramble Berry so far so good.


----------

